# Lightning Trigger for Canon



## fotoray (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with lightning trigger units for Canon that attach to the hot shoe? See several models on the Amazon website, but no user comments that usually accompany a product add. Feedback about your favorite model and pros/cons would be appreciated


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 24, 2013)

I haven't used one, but there is the Nero Trigger to look at.

Jim


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 25, 2013)

If you have a compatible camera you could always go for Magic Lantern. If you get the stable versions, they're quite stable and safe to use.


----------



## surapon (Sep 25, 2013)

fotoray said:


> Does anyone have experience with lightning trigger units for Canon that attach to the hot shoe? See several models on the Amazon website, but no user comments that usually accompany a product add. Feedback about your favorite model and pros/cons would be appreciated




Dear Fotoray
You mean like this one ?

http://www.amazon.com/Micnova-Lightning-photographing-wildlife-security/dp/B00EX5ZU1C/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1380070943&sr=8-5&keywords=lightning+trigger+canon

Surapon


----------

